# What are "Follies"?



## JWW427 (Oct 2, 2020)

This is one of my old SH 1.0 posts that was lost, so Ill try to resurrect it from memory.

This I found to be a strange architectural fad of the 18th century, an era Im most passionate about.
Why would English and French aristos build such things? Egos run amok? Nothing else to spend upon?
Were they for unsavory satanic rituals (Babylon Workings)  late at night? Private PTB meetings on how to enslave the truth-bereft commoners even more? Or were they just for fanciful tea and garden parties with pink macaroons?
Is this another attempt at hiding more ancient structures?
Why did they hire "Folly Hermits" to live in some of them? Some sort of nature worship? Tarot Card readings? (Below is a Tarot Hermit).
Given what we suspect is going on with all the old-world overbuilt architecture in the world, I wonder what they were up to with these things?

My sweet favorite, you ask?
The Pineapple House!




_"Built in 1761 by a *mystery architect*, this summer house's first-floor masonry is convincingly carved in the shape of a 14-metre-high prickly pineapple. The patron, John Murray, fourth Earl of Dunmore, gave the folly to his wife as a belated wedding present. Why a pineapple? Apparently because in the 18th century the fruit was so rare and treasured it made modern indulgences such as champagne look no more exclusive than Gatorade. Today you can rent it."_

*Excerpt:*

*Extravagant Buildings That Serve No Purpose*

_In architecture, a folly is a building constructed primarily for decoration, but either suggesting by its appearance *some other purpose*, or merely so extravagant that it transcends the normal range of garden ornaments or other class of building to which it belongs. 
In the original use of the word, these buildings served no other purpose. 18th century English gardens and French landscape gardening often featured Roman temples, which symbolized classical virtues or ideals. Other 18th century garden follies represented Chinese temples, Egyptian pyramids, or ruined abbeys, to represent different continents or historical eras. Many follies, particularly during famine, such as the Irish potato famine, were built as a form of poor relief, to provide employment for peasants and unemployed artisans. _

"Poor relief"? Yeah, right. That's BS in my book.

__

Below, the *Rushton Triangle*: This folly building has a ton of Freemasonic and occult symbology on it, so do the math. Some say its a message for future generations that uses mathematics and sacred geometry to tell the tale.
What were the owners and builders trying to tell us? This folly is occult central. Hidden knowledge laid bare for those who can unlock the riddle. Is it the key to unlock our true reality and history? (The Persian "Ahriman" and the "8th Sphere of reality"?) I think maybe so.
In metaphysics, it's said that the universe is based on 3-6-9-12. Hence the 12 months of the year, the 12 zodiac gods, 12 inches to the foot, etc, etc.
I need input and theories here, folks!

_ 

"The first rush of folly construction in England seems to have been precipitated by Sir Thomas Tresham’s Rushton Lodge built in 1595. The Lodge was an exercise in expressing Tresham’s views on the *secret symbolism of numbers*, the Passion of Christ, and the Trinity. It’s symbolism was based on the* number three*, thus there are three sides to the lodge, three floors, three trefoil windows on each floor, and three smoke-holes in the chimney.

And there we have a perfect example of what is behind many, though certainly not all, follies – a symbolic statement. Many follies are constructed as tangible symbols for certain ideas or ideals.

Rushton Lodge was concurrent with another early folly, Preston Tower in Surrey (also 1595). As the 17th century began, so did a craze among the well-to-do of building follies of all description. But that was nothing compared to what was to follow in the 18th century."

A house is up for sale for £10,000 – there's just one catch 

https://sharonlathanauthor.com/folly-a-unique-architectural-construction/_


----------



## Sanctus Martinus (Oct 2, 2020)

One thing I learned is, that every building, which shows marks of Freemasonry, has been heavily tempered with.
Original structure and purpose are often very hard to make out.

They often replaced the original emblem template with their disgusting all-seeing-eye pyramid.








And there is, of course, always the chance, that the building is just a cheap imitation.


----------

